# New to foraging



## FungisForage420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Any knowledge on these? Live in Northwest Arkansas. Some look like turkey tail not sure though. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

The top photo and third photo look good for Trametes versicolor. The underside should have a visible pore surface and not just look smooth. Photos under the caps are needed for mushroom ID. This forum is not a very good way to do identification. Post them on facebook on Arkansas Mushrooms and Fungi group: Arkansas Mushrooms and Fungi


----------



## FungisForage420 (Mar 14, 2021)

arkanshrooms said:


> The top photo and third photo look good for Trametes versicolor. The underside should have a visible pore surface and not just look smooth. Photos under the caps are needed for mushroom ID. This forum is not a very good way to do identification. Post them on facebook on Arkansas Mushrooms and Fungi group: Arkansas Mushrooms and Fungi


Thank you!


----------

